# flat rent price in dubai



## gbemi abass (Jan 31, 2012)

what is theflat rate for two bedroom flat in dubai for renting compare to united kingdom (london and glagow).


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It varies depending on location. 
A 2 bed in The Marina could cost around £1800 a month (depending on location and building)
There are cheaper areas.
You can go to Dubizzle.com to get an idea (prices quoted are in dirhams per year.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

please and thank you.... sure


----------

